# Dead kids, do I need to flush the uterus?



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

I have never had dead kids before. Two nigerian dwarf kids were dead and 2 were live yesterday. The dead kids were dead long enough that when delivered, the hair was starting to slough off if you brushed over them. I don't have any experience with uterine flushes, how or why they are done.
Thanks in advance.
She is getting PenG.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'd flush her. I use IV tubing without the needle. Insert the needle end in goat and pull other end over 500ml bottle of sterile saline solution. Add 3cc of Betadine to bottle before putting on IV line. Hold up and gravity should work.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes definitely flush.

Flushing gets a lot of bad toxins out of there. Also start antibiotics it will help fight any infection left behind. If you have any afterbirth boluses, I would dissolve a couple of them in the saline solution after you flush her a few times and put some of that in there.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

I did start pen g last night. 
I don't have any after birth boluses. What are they and where do I get them?
She has not passed placenta yet. Getting Lutalyse tonight. Should I flush now, or wait till it drops.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

We have had good results with a flush of 7cc LA200 and 30cc water. We use a drenching syringe as it has the long nozzle with a smooth rounded tip. It is easy to insert past cervix. (Well, I assume it is as my husband actually does the procedure, I just hold the doe.)
It may be redundant but make sure you keep up the PenG for 5 days and keep an eye on her temp.
Good luck. I am so sorry you had to go through this.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I would probably flush now and again after it drops since it has been more than a few hours. That is only my feeling and not medical advice.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

They have uterin blouses at tractor supply. I've only helped a friend but we used a drench gun too and kept flushing and at night shoved like 3 of those blouses in her then flushed again the next day (with la200) and when she was starting to close up we got like 3 more of those blouses dissolved in water and did her one last time. She didn't die but haven't heard back on if she bred again or not......maybe I'll send her a message now :/


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All good advice.

Not passing the placenta can mean selenium deficiency. Can you give her a Bo-se shot or has she had one recently?
Also give a vit E gel tab orally.
I give my boers 2 cc's SQ it is under dosing but it does the trick to help get that placenta out. If it is long, tie it up or put it in a rubber glove and tie the top area as close as you can to her vulva. You can add a light weight inside of there, not too heavy.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

She got Bose 25 days ago. 
And copper bolused before breeding. I can give her a bit more. I plan to do pen x 5 days.
I have sodium chloride (saline) and will stop now at Tractor supply as I am heading home.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Is this the right kind?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

That's exactly what I have yes


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Tonight she is much better. Up and nibbling grain and hay. Licking the boys and eyes are better. I gave lutalyse, banamine, and pen G. Holding off on flush till tomorrow due to improvements. I would like for the last of the placenta to drop- it has mostly come out now, before flushing and possibly reintroducing tuck into her. She is swollen a bit and I feel it will be too hard to keep the surrounding tuck out. If not dropped tomorrow, I will flush in am.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks everyone, also, temp is good.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Penny is doing much better this morning. She dropped her placenta. She is up grazing for choice hay, nibbling grain and drank some water. 
Now, how often and for how long do I do these flushes?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes, that is the right stuff.

If she had a Bo-Se shot that long ago, she should be fine.


----------

